# [POLL] I'm a 5D Mark II owner and...



## yunusoglu (Mar 1, 2012)

5D Mark III definitely seems like a great tool but I wonder how existing 5D Mark II owners react to the 5D Mark III specs...


----------



## assaf42 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had my 5dII since it first came out and have been eagerly awaiting this upgrade. 

I was set on the 1dx because I was skeptical of Canon giving advanced 61pt AF to the usually high megapixel 5d............. but with these rumored specs, it's going to be tough to spend all that money on a 1dx


----------



## TAR (Mar 1, 2012)

5D III is noway better than D800..other than ISO..thats going to be the same after reduction from 36MP to 22MP ...they simply use 7D AF system and metering in the new 5D and 1500$ more?...WTF. i can buy 2 x 7D..i would have considered if 1DX AF and metering...


----------



## assaf42 (Mar 1, 2012)

The d800 is aimed at the landscape and studio crowd, who need the huge megapixels. 

The 5dIII and the D800 are completely different beasts. It's almost as if they switched places, with some nice upgrades of course


----------



## Ricku (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure what to do at all. I am so confused.

The D800 and 5DII are ment to compete against each other (yes?), but the D800 is superior in almost every way..

I'll probably stick to my 5D2, dreaming about the D800e.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Definitely picking this puppy up... If a job comes up where I need 30+ pixels, I will rent the camera and bill it to my clients... Bye bye 5d mark 2


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 1, 2012)

Definitely yes, but definitely not right now.


----------



## DBCdp (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm wanting to replace my 7D with the 5DIII, adding it to my 5DII not replacing it. But it's a price point issue now. Love the specs on the 5D3 but if they don't show up with a body only price around $2700 then I'll wait til next year.


----------



## sweetcancer (Mar 1, 2012)

A spec list tells me nothing like how good a dynamic range the new sensor has or how well it performs in low light. Based purely on it, it is impossible for me to decide weather or not i'm going to upgrade. We'll see.


----------



## kubelik (Mar 1, 2012)

if the 5D Mark III were to be EXACTLY like the 5D Mark II, but with more [selectable] cross-type AF points (any useful amount more, 5 more, 7 more, 9 more, 13 more, whatever), 100% viewfinder, and 6.0 or more FPS ... I'll be upgrading. and, my feeling is, it will have at least those things and maybe one or two more. so I'm looking forward to being a satisfied customer.


----------



## caMARYnon (Mar 1, 2012)

sweetcancer said:


> A spec list tells me nothing like how good a dynamic range the new sensor has or how well it performs in low light. Based purely on it, it is impossible for me to decide weather or not i'm going to upgrade. We'll see.


Agree ... I will wait for first reviews


----------



## drfl (Mar 1, 2012)

Keeping my 5D Mark II. Those AF points are worthless when I often use Tilt/Shifts!


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got on a pre-order list... I'm definitely upgrading!!


----------



## Cinnamon (Mar 1, 2012)

I own a 5D Mark II and a 7D. I'm really interested in the Mark III since it seems to incorporate features from both the Mark II and 7D in that it' a [relatively] high fps, good autofocus, and a full frame sensor...although it might not be an official merge because 7D shooters probably like the extra reach of the crop sensor and also wouldn't want to sacrifice the 2.5 fps. That being said, I probably won't upgrade immediately because for my work, it's more convenient to have two bodies with separate lenses on than to have just one body and switch lenses...and at the price of $3500, I'd probably have to sell both my cameras to afford this!

The specs look really great though and when I do save up enough, I definitely would like to buy this. I don't understand why there's been so much criticism of the 1DX, and now 5D III, specs because they focus more on ISO than megapixels. Reading this site for years, it seems like the majority of people wanted Canon to focus less on megapixels, and more on ISO and DR...people would often dismiss the 'megapixel myth' and slam marketing departments from selling megapixels instead of focusing more on issues that more directly affect everyday usability (like AF and ISO). I understand some people - like those who do studio work, or wildlife - need many megapixels, but I think many shooters that visit this site (wedding photographers, photojournalists) prefer to be able to pull off a handheld shot in natural light at a higher ISO than to have to rely on a tripod or external flash. Besides, I don't think 20 megapixels is that low ;-)

This is definitely something I'd like to be able to upgrade to...the fact I'm going to hold off is more a reflection of my finances than a lack of enthusiasm!


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Just got on a pre-order list... I'm definitely upgrading!!



Where do you get a preorder list?


----------



## Kahuna (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm keeping my 5d/5dII and will wait for Santa to upgrade me to medium format


----------



## Kiboko (Mar 1, 2012)

None of these and I'd wager I speak for many, - would love to but simply can't afford it. The only reason - period.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 1, 2012)

RedEye said:


> justsomedude said:
> 
> 
> > Just got on a pre-order list... I'm definitely upgrading!!
> ...



I don't "officially" have a preorder submitted - but on a whim I called my local camera shop and asked if I could preorder the 5DmkIII. They said they couldn't officially take any orders until tomorrow, but the guy offered to call me as soon as they open to get my order in. Works for me!


----------



## iaind (Mar 1, 2012)

Waiting to see specs and price. Choice is between 1DX , 5DIII and 1DIV.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 1, 2012)

If these specs turn out to be as straight forward as it appears then I'll keep using my 5DII and see no immediate need to add a spare. If time comes the 5DIII would make a good replacement at that point. Unless I win the lottery of course - but then I'd switch to Leica anyway I guess.


----------



## ferdi (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm waiting for the price to drop first, by that time there should be enough reviews for me to reconsider the upgrade. I could also get the 1D X and sell both my 7D and 5D2 but I will probably keep a smaller camera for e.g. street photography. The G1 X might work for that.
In any case, the 24-70L II is higher on my wish list.


----------



## jaduffy007 (Mar 1, 2012)

So far 70% are not thrilled enough to buy one immediately...or worse. Not a ringing endorsement for the new cam.


----------



## iaind (Mar 1, 2012)

jaduffy007 said:


> So far 70% are not thrilled enough to buy one immediately...or worse. Not a ringing endorsement for the new cam.



At least 70% would not pay top dollar for a camera sight unseen.
Wait until all the options are revealed.


----------



## infared (Mar 2, 2012)

I am keeping my 5D Mark II but would not buy a camera with higher Megapixel count than 21-22MP. The only thing I see on the new camera that excites me is the extended AEB to 7 brackets. Wish it was 9 brackets though. No excuse for Canon not to make it more. (IMO there is also no excuse for Canon to not have a firmware update for the 5DMark II that would allow more bracketing than the measly 3 brackets). 
I am also interested in the in-camera HDR...on the 5DMarkIII...so I would like to find out what that is all about, but I am guessing I am much better off in post to process my HDR images. I will have more control.

....but there just are not enough features to make me want or need this 5DMark upgrade for the way that I shoot. I am going to spend that money on the new 24-70mm lens, and have $1000 left over for some traveling!!!


----------



## khw118 (Mar 2, 2012)

To me Image quality is the only deciding factor (details, tonal range) and this confirmed 5D iii spec is simply not that tempting, especially after looking at the spec of Nikon D800E (it just SOUNDS like there will be more details and sharpness, needless to say bigger file size for cropping in should the bad bad photo editor / client want to,) I am in serious doubt whether I should go for the 5D iii or jump ship to the Nikon camp.

As for the disappointment that is 1Dx, just in what way is it better than the 5D iii to justify almost twice the price? I know it is bigger individual pixel size, but from the sample photos available so far, it is simply NOT impressive.


----------



## mjp (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll definitely wait.
I'm more than happy with my current 5DII and 7D which are both excellent and get the results I want. I buy a new camera/lens when the need is there, not to simply add another piece of unnecessary gear to by camera bag.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2012)

Option 5. I'm probably going to get the 1D X.


----------

